# 30 famous introverts



## laine73 (Dec 3, 2011)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with introverted personality traits...we are just different.

http://theadventurouswriter.com/blog/famous-introverts-introverted-personality-types-traits/


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Tom Hanks. Hahahaha.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I also remember Gary Sinise being one as well as the semi-funny Chevy Chase.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's a few more not in the range of popular culture - http://www.theintrovertzcoach.com/bluefamousintroverts.html


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

actually they missed one name.iam the one lol


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm surprised Brad Pitt isn't listed under the actors. He's quite reserved when he's not acting.


----------

